# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Εναλλακτική Λειτουργία Ανεμογεννήτριας

## Spark

Βλέπω εδω σε άλλο θέμα με κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας πως ειναι πολλοί αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται για το πως θα μπορουσαν να εναλλάξουν την μηχανική περιστροφική κίνηση σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια.

Συνηθισμένη μέθοδος εναλλαγής περιστροφόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου σε ηλεκτρισμό είναι σε όλες τις ανεμογεννήτριες. οι περισσοτερες ανεμογεννητριες χρησιμοποιούν για να παράγουν ηλεκτρικη ενέργεια
ρότορα με μαγνητες που περιστρέφεται μεσα σε στάτορα με πηνία.
Υπάρχουν πολλά διαφορετικά σχέδια γι αυτη την λειτουργία και θα παρουσιάσω μερικά, όπως καλώ και άλλα μέλη να αναπτύξουν αυτό το θέμα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55768

Μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον έχει η λειτουργία του "δυναμο" της ανεμογεννητριας με τρόπο διαφορετικό απο την περιστροφή με έλικα. υπάρχουν άλλοι τρόποι να γυρίσει κάποιος ενα τέτοιο δυναμό και αναφέρω μερικούς όπως περιστροφή με ηλεκτρικό κινητήρα, περιστροφή με τα χέρια, περιστροφή με τα πόδια (ποδήλατο), περιστροφή με την κίνηση του νερού (υδροστρόβιλος).

Πολύ συνηθισμένο είναι όσοι κατασκευάζουν δυναμό για ανεμογεννήτριες να δοκιμάζουν αυτά μέσα στο εργαστήριο και να τα γυρίζουν με ηλεκτρικά μοτερ. πολλοι χρησιμοποιουν ηλεκτρικά δραπανα χειρός που προσφέρουν ροπή στη περιστροφή μεγαλύτερη απο άλλα επαγωγικά μοτέρ.

Υπάρχουν πολλές διαφορετικές ιδέες και βιντεο σχετικά με αυτά στο δίκτυο.
Παρουσιάζω το βιντεο του φίλου μου Γιώργου Χανιωτάκη που ασχολείται με τέτοιες κατασκευές και αργότερα θα παρουσιάσω και δικά μου βιντεο.

----------


## Spark

δεν θέλει κόπο, θέλει τρόπο!
κάποιοι προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν όλα μόνοι τους. κάποιοι άλλοι κάνουν καλύτερη επιλογή.
εύκολα σε μερικές ώρες μπορεί να μετρατρέψει κάποιος stepper motor from air conditioner σε γεννήτρια, με μόνο το κόστος του stepper motor.
 ούτε να τυλίξει σύρματα, ούτε να κολλάει με κόλλες μαγνήτες.
έτσι θα έχει ένα αξιόπιστο εργοστασιακό δυναμό δίχως κατασκευαστικά λάθη.

----------


## Spark

μετά απο μήνες προσπάθειας για την κατασκευή της DIY ανεμογεννήτριας ο χομπίστας κατασκευαστής έρχεται στο σημείο να πρέπει να κατασκευάσει έλικα  ή να αγοράσει έλικα.

το να κατασκευάσει κάποιος έλικα δίχως προηγούμενη εμπειρία σημαίνει πως θα περάσουν και άλλοι μήνες, αφου δεν έχει την εμπειρία για την κατασκευή με την μεγαλύτερη απόδοση.

μετά απο πολλούς μήνες προσπάθειας θα έχει αποτέλεσμα χειρότερο απο το να αγόραζε μια ανεμογεννήτρια του εμπορίου, θα έχει όμως την χαρά της κατασκευής.

είναι πολύ πιθανό να του σπάσουν τα πτερύγια που θα φτιάξει απο τον αέρα, έχει συμβεί σε πολλούς.

το πόσος χρόνος χρειάζεται για την κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας με την μέθοδο του παραπάνω βίντεο -μερικές ώρες- για δυναμό που χωράει στα 2 χέρια ανθρώπου με απόδοση ως 200W,
δεν μπορει να συγκριθεί με κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας που διαρκεί μήνες ή χρόνια, εαν ολοκληρωθεί...

και δεν ειναι μόνο το δυναμό που φτιάχνεται εύκολα και γρήγορα, είναι και η κατασκευή έλικας καθέτου άξονα που γυρίζει με λιγο αέρα.
όπως φαινεται σε αυτο το βίντεο μπορεί ένας άξιος άνθρωπος να φτιάξει με λίγες μέρες δουλειάς, 2-3 μέρες εργασίας για την ολοκλήρωση και τοποθέτησης της κατασκευής στην ταράτσα.

----------

Κυριακίδης (13-10-15), 

thanasisxask (07-06-15)

----------


## SV1JRT

.

*Αμα ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕ και λίγη ΦΥΣΙΚΗ, θα ήξερε απο πρίν ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕ !!!*
Και δεν θα έμπαινε σε τόσο κόπο άδικα. (ή θα σχεδίαζε την ανεμογεννήτρια ΣΩΣΤΑ)...

.

----------


## Spark

καλά γράφεις σωτήρη, δεν είναι όλοι οι χομπίστες κατασκευαστές που κάνουν ανεμογεννήτριες φυσικοί, όσοι δεν ήθελαν να διαβάσουν φυσική είναι σίγουρο πως έχουν αποτύχει - θα αποτύχουν.

προβάλω σε αυτό το θέμα πετυχημένη κατασκευή με πολλά στοιχεία για να μάθουν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται τι είναι αυτά που κάποιοι κάνουν καλύτερα απο άλλους.

----------

Κυριακίδης (13-10-15)

----------


## jimnaf

> .
> 
> *Αμα ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕ και λίγη ΦΥΣΙΚΗ, θα ήξερε απο πρίν ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕ !!!*
> Και δεν θα έμπαινε σε τόσο κόπο άδικα. (ή θα σχεδίαζε την ανεμογεννήτρια ΣΩΣΤΑ)...
> 
> .




Στάσου λίγο γιατί χάθηκα.

Εσύ Σωτήρη λες ότι δεν λειτούργησε και θα έπρεπε να διαβάσει  φυσική , ενώ 

ο   Σπύρος λέει ότι λειτουργεί μια χαρά *και συμφωνεί  μαζί σου*.

Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω;   :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :W00t:

----------


## nestoras

> μετά απο μήνες προσπάθειας για την κατασκευή της DIY ανεμογεννήτριας ο χομπίστας κατασκευαστής έρχεται στο σημείο να πρέπει να κατασκευάσει έλικα  ή να αγοράσει έλικα.
> 
> το να κατασκευάσει κάποιος έλικα δίχως προηγούμενη εμπειρία σημαίνει πως θα περάσουν και άλλοι μήνες, αφου δεν έχει την εμπειρία για την κατασκευή με την μεγαλύτερη απόδοση.
> 
> μετά απο πολλούς μήνες προσπάθειας θα έχει αποτέλεσμα χειρότερο απο το να αγόραζε μια ανεμογεννήτρια του εμπορίου, θα έχει όμως την χαρά της κατασκευής.
> 
> είναι πολύ πιθανό να του σπάσουν τα πτερύγια που θα φτιάξει απο τον αέρα, έχει συμβεί σε πολλούς.
> 
> το πόσος χρόνος χρειάζεται για την κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας με την μέθοδο του παραπάνω βίντεο -μερικές ώρες- για δυναμό που χωράει στα 2 χέρια ανθρώπου με απόδοση ως 200W,
> ...



Αρχικά, η προσπάθεια αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο! Ο άνθρωπος αν και ερασιτέχνης (φαίνεται από τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιεί και από τις κολλήσεις) έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά!
Το μόνο που δεν είδαμε είναι να "φορτώνει" την ανεμογεννήτρια με κάποια λάμπα έστω για παράδειγμα... Το ότι το πολύμετρο έδειχνε 300V δυστυχώς δεν μας λέει και πολλά από μόνο του!  :Smile:

----------


## Fixxxer

> Αρχικά, η προσπάθεια αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο! Ο άνθρωπος αν και ερασιτέχνης (φαίνεται από τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιεί και από τις κολλήσεις) έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά!
> Το μόνο που δεν είδαμε είναι να "φορτώνει" την ανεμογεννήτρια με κάποια λάμπα έστω για παράδειγμα... Το ότι το πολύμετρο έδειχνε 300V δυστυχώς δεν μας λέει και πολλά από μόνο του!



Βασικα κι γω περιμενα προς το τελος να μας δειξει καποια λαμπα να αναβει η την φορτιση μπαταριων...
Παντως η προσπαθεια αξιζει ενα μπραβο...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Στάσου λίγο γιατί χάθηκα.
> 
> Εσύ Σωτήρη λες ότι δεν λειτούργησε και θα έπρεπε να διαβάσει  φυσική , ενώ 
> 
> ο   Σπύρος λέει ότι λειτουργεί μια χαρά *και συμφωνεί  μαζί σου*.
> 
> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω;



Μην ανησυχείς.... Δεν είσαι ο μόνος.
ΟΥΤΕ εγώ κατάλαβα τι παίχτηκε !!

 :Boo hoo!:

----------


## SV1JRT

> καλά γράφεις σωτήρη, δεν είναι όλοι οι χομπίστες κατασκευαστές που κάνουν ανεμογεννήτριες φυσικοί, όσοι δεν ήθελαν να διαβάσουν φυσική είναι σίγουρο πως έχουν αποτύχει - θα αποτύχουν.
> 
> προβάλω σε αυτό το θέμα *πετυχημένη κατασκευή* με πολλά στοιχεία για να μάθουν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται τι είναι αυτά που κάποιοι κάνουν καλύτερα απο άλλους.




Σπύρο, ΠΩΣ θεωρείς πετυχημένη αυτήν την κατασκευή ??
Σ' αυτό το κατασκεύασμα, πρέπει να περάσει ανεμοστρόβιλος κατηγορίας 5 από πάνω του για να ανάψει μια λάμπα !!
Με τις 20 -30 RPM που είδα να γυρίζει στο βίντεο, ούτε λεντάκι δεν ανάβει....

.

----------


## Fixxxer

Σωτηρη μπορει εαν θελει να φτιαξει ενα gearbox... :Tongue2:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτηρη μπορει εαν θελει να φτιαξει ενα gearbox...



 Και πάλι ΔΕΝ θα μπορεί να κινηθεί η φτερωτή, γιατί το gearbox θα έχει πολύ "κόντρα" !!
 ΑΥΤΟ είναι και το βασικότερο πρόβλημα με τις ανεμογεννήτριες.
 Η γεννήτρια χρειάζεται ΠΟΛΛΕΣ στροφές για να βγάλει καλό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά οι φτερωτές δεν γυρίζουν αρκετά γρήγορα και αν βάλεις γρανάζια να αυξήσεις τις στροφές του ρότορα, έχεις μετά μεγάλη κόντρα στην φτερωτή !!
Γι' αυτό τον λόγο οι ανεμογεννήτριες που υπάρχουν στα βουνά, έχουν άνοιγμα 40 μέτρα στον έλικα. Για να έχουν αρκετή ισχύ ώστε να ανεβάσουν στροφές με γρανάζια και να γυρίσουν τον ρότορα σωστά ....

----------


## Fixxxer

Δεν εχουν μονο ανοιγμα 40 μετρων σε ακτινα αλλα μπορουν να ρυθμισουν και τα πτερυγια (blades) τους και να εχουν την αναλογη αντισταση...
Νταξει αν το αναλυσουμε τοσο παμε σε τεχνολογια αιχμης  :Tongue2:  και εδω μιλαμε για μια ερασιτεχνικη προσπαθεια...

----------


## SV1JRT

Οπότε, καταλήγουμε ΠΑΛΙ σε αυτό που είπα αρχικά....
ΑΝ ο "κατασκευαστής" της σπιτικής ανεμογεννήτριας είχε διαβάσει λίγα πράγματα ΠΡΙΝ κάνει την κατασκευή, θα την είχε κάνει πολύ πιο αποδοτική !!
(ή τουλάχιστον, θα είχε μια μικρή "παραγωγή" ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας).

.

----------


## Spark

> Στάσου λίγο γιατί χάθηκα.
> 
> Εσύ Σωτήρη λες ότι δεν λειτούργησε και θα έπρεπε να διαβάσει  φυσική , ενώ 
> 
> ο   Σπύρος λέει ότι λειτουργεί μια χαρά *και συμφωνεί  μαζί σου*.
> 
> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω;



συμφωνώ πως όποιος δεν έχει διαβάσει φυσική έχει σίγουρη αποτυχία.
δεν έγραψα πως το σύστημα του γιωργου χανιωτάκη είναι αποτυχημένο, αντίθετα έγραψα πως το παρουσιάζω διότι θεωρώ το πιο επιτυχημένο.

και εαν δείτε προσεκτικά το πρώτο βίντεο όπου δοκιμάζει το δυναμό μικρότερης ανεμογεννήτριας μέσα στο εργαστήριο, υπάρχουν όλα τα στοιχεία που σας ενδιαφέρουν όπως τροφοδοσία, έξοδος σε λάμπα, μετρήσεις βολτ, αμπερ.

και άλλα στοιχεία για την ανεμογεννήτρια καθετου άξονα, όρεξη να έχετε..

----------


## SV1JRT

> συμφωνώ πως όποιος δεν έχει διαβάσει φυσική έχει σίγουρη αποτυχία.
> δεν έγραψα πως το σύστημα του γιωργου χανιωτάκη είναι αποτυχημένο, αντίθετα έγραψα πως *το παρουσιάζω διότι θεωρώ το πιο επιτυχημένο.*
> 
> και εαν δείτε προσεκτικά το πρώτο βίντεο όπου δοκιμάζει το δυναμό μικρότερης ανεμογεννήτριας μέσα στο εργαστήριο, υπάρχουν όλα τα στοιχεία που σας ενδιαφέρουν όπως τροφοδοσία, έξοδος σε λάμπα, μετρήσεις βολτ, αμπερ.
> 
> και άλλα στοιχεία για την ανεμογεννήτρια καθετου άξονα, όρεξη να έχετε..



.

Synenoisi.jpg

Μα, βρε Σπύρο, *ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΑΝΕΜΟΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΑ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΟ ???
*Σαν να μου λες ότι έφτιαξε ένα αυτοκίνητο που δεν κινείτε....

Στο πρώτο βίντεο με την λάμπα και τα βολτόμετρα, γυρίζει τον ρότορα με ηλεκτρικό τρυπάνι στις 10.000 RPM για να ανάψει μια λαμπίτσα.
ΠΟΣΟ ρεύμα νομίζεις ότι θα παράγει στα 20 και 30 RPM ??

 :Brick wall: 

.

----------


## Spark

εαν βγαζεις το συμπέρασμα απο όλα τα βίντεο που έδειξα πως είναι μια ανεμογεννήτρια που δεν παράγει ηλεκτρισμό, ε τότε μείνε με αυτή την εντύπωση.

ο γιώργος έφτιαξε όχι ενα αλλά 5-6 διαφορετικά δυναμό με διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά.
έτσι το δυναμό στο βιντεο του ποστ #1 δεν γυρίζει με ηλεκτρικό τρυπάνι όπως γράφεις αλλά με μοτέρ DC που η τροφοδοσία του φαινεται στα όργανα.

το δυναμό που φαίνεται στο βίντεο του ποστ #2 είναι η μετατροπή του stepper motor που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος σε λιγες ώρες.

το δυναμό που φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιεί για την κατασκευή της καθετου άξονα στα υπόλοιπα βιντεο είναι ένα άλλο δυναμό που έφτιαξε. αυτό αποδίδει ως 200W με αυτο τον δυνατό αέρα.

εάν σας φαίνεται πως είναι λίγη αυτή η ενέργεια για μια ανεμογεννήτρια που έφτιαξε και εγκατέστησε σε 3 μέρες
μην φτιάξετε σύστημα σαν του γιώργου.

----------


## SV1JRT

.

*............ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΟΜΜΑΤΟΥΣ ???*
Ας μου πει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ !!!

.

----------


## Spark

γιατί νομίζεις πως οι αόμματοι περιμένουν εσένα να τους ανοίξεις τα ματια.
υποθέτω πως όσοι διαβάζουν στο δίκτυο δεν θα είναι αόματοι.

----------


## SV1JRT

> *γιατί νομίζεις πως οι αόμματοι περιμένουν εσένα να τους ανοίξεις τα ματια.*
> υποθέτω πως όσοι διαβάζουν στο δίκτυο δεν θα είναι αόματοι.




*Σωστά.... Πόσοι και πόσοι θα προσπάθησαν πριν από εμένα και έφαγαν τα μούτρα τους !!!
*Σε τόσες και τόσες απαντήσεις προσπαθώ με επιχειρήματα να σου δείξω ότι *αυτό το πράγμα ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ* και εσύ δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις.
Ο τύπος δουλεύει τον κόσμο "ψιλό γαζί" και ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ που δείχνει ξανά και ξανά σε δεκάδες βίντεο με την "ανεμογεννήτρια" είναι μια *εφαρμογή που τρέχει στο κινητό* του για την μέτρηση του .....αέρα !!!
 Σιγά τα ωά !! Το βλέπουμε ότι έχει αέρα. Γυρίζει η φτερωτή. *ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ??* *Στις δεκάδες βίντεο με την δήθεν ανεμογεννήτρια, δεν είδα να ανάβει ΟΥΤΕ ΛΕΝΤΑΚΙ !!!*
 Απο την άλλη όμως, έφτιαξε μια ντουζίνα βιντεάκια για μια δήθεν ανεμογεννήτρια και τα 'κονομάει από τις προβολές στο youtube !!
 Ολοι οι αόμματοι τρέχουν να δουν πώς να φτιάξουν ανεμογεννήτρια για να γλιτώσουν από την ΔΕΗ !!
 Εχεις δίκιο. ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ που προσπάθησα να σου ανοίξω τα μάτια. Καλόν ύπνο....

Τελικά είχε δίκιο ο Αινσταιν που είπε:
"Δύο πράγματα είναι άπειρα. Το σύμπαν και η ανθρώπινη βλακεία. Και για το σύμπαν δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος".

.

----------


## lepouras

βρε Σπύρο κάτσε να τα βάλουμε σε μία σειρά.
  δείχνει στο πρώτο μια γεννήτρια που την γυρνά με μαγνητικό πεδίο από ένα μοτεράκι που οι μετρήσεις που κάνει είναι αλλού για αλλού. δηλαδή μας μετρά την τάση στην έξοδο από ένα μετασχηματιστή 9-230 για να ανάψει την λάμπα και ναι την γυρνά με 5Κ
στροφές(θες 2? 1,5?) και μας μετρά τα τα mA από την είσοδο του μετασχηματιστή.
άρα δεν έχει να λέει τίποτα πέρα το  έξυπνο κατά τα άλλα κόλπο να γυρνάς μια γεννήτρια από απόσταση με ένα μοτεράκι με μαγνήτη.
 απόδοση? 0.5Α στα 24 βολτ για να πάρει 0.3 στα 7 βολτ?
  παραπάνω δεν ήταν γιατί στην έξοδο ο μετασχηματιστής έδινε 130 βόλτ?
και άναψε μια λάμπα φθορίου που ανάβουν ικανοποιητικά σχετικά και με μικρό ρεύμα.χόρια που δεν ξέρω στο εναλλασσόμενο με συχνότητα στα 2-3-5Κ χερτζ αν μέτραγε σωστά το πολύμετρο.
πάμε παρακάτω. 
είδαμε τον στέπερ που τον έκανε γεννήτρια οκ και?μετρήσεις? με τρυπάνι? στις πόσες στροφές? και τή σύνολο? (βολτ αμπερ? ΜΑΖΙ όμως όχι χώρια) 
και στα 2 τελευταία βίντεο    μας δείχνεις μια γεννήτρια καθέτου και μετρά τον άνεμο με λογισμικό στο κινητό της νόκια?
 τη? πόσος αέρας χτυπά το μικρόφωνο? 
γιατί για ανεμόμετρο δεν το νομίζω ότι ήτανε. και μάλιστα να μου δείχνει 0-1 ταχύτητα ανέμου και από πίσω τα δέντρα μου λένε τουλάχιστον 4 ίσως και 5 μέτρα ανά δευτερόλεπτο? και η γεννήτρια κοντεύει να σταματήσει και μετά μου βάζει το ταχόμετρο και μου λέει 500+ στροφές το λεπτό? μας δουλεύει?
 και που χτυπά την μέτρηση. στα φτερά? δηλαδή αν είχε βάλει 30 φτερά θα έπρεπε να πιστέψω ότι γυρνά με 5κ στροφές? έτσι τις μετράνε τις στροφές?
τη δεν κατάλαβα.
και πούνε η ισχύ που μας λες. στο ανεμόμετρο μέσο κινητού ή στο στροφόμετρο που μετρά σε λάθος σημείο?
τη είναι το γαμάτο?
απλά βλέπουμε μια φτερωτή να γυρνά. ναι ωραία κατασκευή αλλά πούνε τα στοιχεία? βατ? βολτ? αμπέρ? και όχι χώρια αλλά σε μία ενέργεια όλα ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## micalis

Φιλε Σπυρο τον ξερεις αυτον?http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...194#post418194

----------


## georgegr

> βρε Σπύρο κάτσε να τα βάλουμε σε μία σειρά.
>   δείχνει στο πρώτο μια γεννήτρια που την γυρνά με μαγνητικό πεδίο από ένα μοτεράκι που οι μετρήσεις που κάνει είναι αλλού για αλλού. δηλαδή μας μετρά την τάση στην έξοδο από ένα μετασχηματιστή 9-230 για να ανάψει την λάμπα και ναι την γυρνά με 5Κ
> στροφές(θες 2? 1,5?) και μας μετρά τα τα mA από την είσοδο του μετασχηματιστή.
> άρα δεν έχει να λέει τίποτα πέρα το  έξυπνο κατά τα άλλα κόλπο να γυρνάς μια γεννήτρια από απόσταση με ένα μοτεράκι με μαγνήτη.
>  απόδοση? 0.5Α στα 24 βολτ για να πάρει 0.3 στα 7 βολτ?
>   παραπάνω δεν ήταν γιατί στην έξοδο ο μετασχηματιστής έδινε 130 βόλτ?
> και άναψε μια λάμπα φθορίου που ανάβουν ικανοποιητικά σχετικά και με μικρό ρεύμα.χόρια που δεν ξέρω στο εναλλασσόμενο με συχνότητα στα 2-3-5Κ χερτζ αν μέτραγε σωστά το πολύμετρο.
> πάμε παρακάτω. 
> είδαμε τον στέπερ που τον έκανε γεννήτρια οκ και?μετρήσεις? με τρυπάνι? στις πόσες στροφές? και τή σύνολο? (βολτ αμπερ? ΜΑΖΙ όμως όχι χώρια) 
> ...




Με τις στροφές έχεις λάθος.
Ανακλαστήρα έχει μόνο στο ένα πτερύγιο και μετράει 50.5 στροφές.

----------


## lepouras

> Με τις στροφές έχεις λάθος.
> Ανακλαστήρα έχει μόνο στο ένα πτερύγιο και μετράει 50.5 στροφές.



έχεις δίκιο για το 59.5(τόσο γράφει απλά δεν πρόσεξα καλά το κόμμα)
που και πάλι έβαλε ανακλαστήρα αλλά μπερδεύετε ο αισθητήριας γιατί όταν χάνετε όλη η φτερωτή του σκάει η ανάκλαση από την λαμαρίνα και του φτάνει για να μπερδευτεί. μην μου πεις ότι σου φάνηκε να γυρνά με 60 στροφές το λεπτό μια στροφή το δευτερόλεπτο?  μέτρησα και του πέρναγε μια φτερωτή σχεδόν στο δευτερόλεπτο. άρα δια 3 μας κάνει 20 στροφές.

----------


## genesis

> Φιλε Σπυρο τον ξερεις αυτον?http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...194#post418194



Και εκείνος "έπαιζε" αρκετά με το όνομά του...

----------


## apollonic

τα πτερύγια για μεγάλη κατασκευή πρέπει να είναι σωλήνες ύδρευσης χοντροί πχ 10 ίντσες (οι πορτοκαλί) κομένοι στη μέση που να είναι στερεωμένοι με άρθρωση και ελατήριο ώστε να αλλάζει η γωνία τους ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα του ανέμου για ομαλότερη απόδοση και προστασία από την καταστροφή σε περίπτωση θύελλας Αν χρειαστεί μπορεί να μπει στον άξονα και φυγοκεντρικό φρένο μέσα σε βαρελάκι με άμμο. Και σίγουρα θέλει μειωτήρα για αύξηση των στροφών. Ισως μια ρόδα ποδηλάτου που να γυρνάει με ιμάντα μια μικρότερη. δείτε και το δυναμό που πήρα από ένα μηχανάκι, εδώ: opacun.blogspot.gr αλλά θέλει δουλειά, άξονα κλπ . Τι λέτε θα δουλέψει? λέω να του βάλλω και μειωτήρα για περισσότερες στροφές από δισκάκι γωνιακό (Χ2,5 περίπου) Θα το βάλω στην ταράτσα σαν πειραματικό με πτερύγια από πλεξιγλάς επίπεδα με μια κλίση προοδευτική 45ο που θα την δώσω στον φούρνο, ώστε και αυτά να λυγίζουν από τον αέρα. Αυτό το μοτέρ από κλιματιστικό καλό μου φαίνεται αλλό πόσο να κάνει? Και γιατί πειράζει την καλωδίωσή του? Πάντως βλέπω πως έχει αρκετά τυλίγματα (12, σε μια άλλη κατασκευή από διπλωματική είχε 9) άρα θα δίνει αρκετό ρεύμα με λίγες στροφές. Και μένα μπούρδες μου φαίνονται όσα αναφέρει. Πρώτα πρώτα έτσι πως είναι κολλημένα τα φτερά, με τον πρώτο δυνατό αέρα θα τα ψάχνει στο πέρα μαχαλά. Μπορεί να σκοτώσει και κανέναν. ¨Ενας άλλος λέει έκανε ένα Inverter 12V 20KW -το μεγαλύτερο του κόσμου είπε στα 12V-  τεράστιο, σαν ντουλάπα, αλλά το δοκίμαζε με ένα μοτέρι 1KW!. Τρελλά πράγματα!. Τον έδειξε και η τηλεόραση. Και έβαλε στρατιωτικό υλικό λέει, ημιαγωγούς κλπ με 10πλάσιο κόστος από το εμπορικό και άλλα διάφορα. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι για το ντιβάνι του ψυχαναλυτή. Έχω 2-3 εργασίες από μεταπτυχιακά φοιτητών για ανεμογεννήτριες, αν θέλετε μπορώ να τα ανεβάσω εδώ κάπου.

----------


## georgegr

> έχεις δίκιο για το 59.5(τόσο γράφει απλά δεν πρόσεξα καλά το κόμμα)
> που και πάλι έβαλε ανακλαστήρα αλλά μπερδεύετε ο αισθητήριας γιατί όταν χάνετε όλη η φτερωτή του σκάει η ανάκλαση από την λαμαρίνα και του φτάνει για να μπερδευτεί. μην μου πεις ότι σου φάνηκε να γυρνά με 60 στροφές το λεπτό μια στροφή το δευτερόλεπτο?  μέτρησα και του πέρναγε μια φτερωτή σχεδόν στο δευτερόλεπτο. άρα δια 3 μας κάνει 20 στροφές.



Ναι, δεν έχεις άδικο.

----------


## jimnaf

Σπύρο αν το σύστημα είναι  200W   τότε  μια λάμπα 100W   θα την ανάβει , έτσι δεν είναι.

Έχεις κάποιο βίντεο  που να δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο , γιατί υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να σε αδικούμε.

Κάτι τελευταίο κατά την γνώμη μου η φτερωτή  είναι 

λάθος, και μπορώ αν θέλεις να σου πω τι διόρθωση θέλει.

----------


## Spark

> Σπύρο αν το σύστημα είναι  200W   τότε  μια λάμπα 100W   θα την ανάβει , έτσι δεν είναι.
> 
> Έχεις κάποιο βίντεο  που να δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο , γιατί υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να σε αδικούμε.
> 
> Κάτι τελευταίο κατά την γνώμη μου η φτερωτή  είναι 
> 
> λάθος, και μπορώ αν θέλεις να σου πω τι διόρθωση θέλει.



εμένα να αδικείς; οχι καλέ δεν είναι δική μου η κατασκευή ειναι του γιώργου χανιωτάκη.
 μένει σε ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ  ΚΡΗΤΗΣ

μαιλ: xaniosaek@gmail.com

όλες οι γνώμες είναι ευπρόσδεκτες. το θέμα έβαλα προς συζήτηση. το ότι εγω πιστεύω πως είναι μια επιτυχημένη ανεμογεννήτρια είναι σχετικό με την αντίληψη μου.

----------


## Spark

θα ήθελα να απαντήσω σε κάθε έναν ξεχωριστά όμως θα  δώσω λιγες απαντήσεις που ας ταιριάξουν σε ερωτήσεις.

 δεν θα ασχοληθώ πολυ με αυτό το θέμα διότι δεν  είναι μια παρουσίαση δικής μου κατασκευής που θα έπρεπε να εξηγώ πως και  γιατί.
 είναι μια παρουσίαση των κατασκευών του γιώργου  χανιωτάκη.
 εαν τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάζει στα τόσα βιντεο δεν  σας ικανοποιούν, να ξέρετε πως δεν αρκουν ούτε σε εμένα.
 δεν ξερω τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω,,

 το ότι  διάβασα κάποιους να γράφουν πως δεν θα  γυρίζει αυτό το πράμα ούτε με πολλά μποφορ και πως χρειάζεται να βαλει κουτί με  γρανάζια - ειναι ένα επιχείρημα άτυχο.

 το ότι  ο γιάννης ή καποιος άλλος διαβάζει  ενδείξεις σε όργανα που δεν του λένε κάτι, διότι δεν είδε κάποια  τελεία...

 το ότι  στο πρώτο βιντεο δείχνει αναλογικό  αμπερόμετρο 250mA με τάση AC133V - 33W

 το που είναι μια λάμπα να ανάβει, είναι λάμπες που  ανάβουν στο βιντεο του ποστ #2 στο τέλος που γυρίζει το stepper motor με  τρυπάνι.

 είναι αλήθεια πως δεν μας δείχνει τα στοιχεία  εξόδου της ανεμογεννήτριας όταν αυτή γυρίζει με τον αέρα.
 όποιος ενδιαφέρεται γι αυτά τα στοιχεία μπορεί  να συνδεθεί στο YouTube και να ρωτήσει τον γιώργο.

 ας δουμε με θετικό+ πνεύμα τι προσφέρει αυτό το  θέμα:

 1) δείχνει μια πετυχημένη κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας  καθέτου αξονα, δείχνει την κατασκευή της με βιντεο ωστε να μάθουν όλοι πόσο  εύκολο είναι να μετατρέψει κάποιος stepper motor σε δυναμό.
 προσωπικά δεν ήξερα πως υπάρχουν stepper motor απο  κλιματιστικά που μπορούν να λειτουργούν ως δυναμό.

 ειναι αλήθεια πως τέτοια μικρά δυναμό που χωράνε  στα 2 χέρια δεν έχουν μεγάλη ικανότητα παροχής ρεύματος.
 εαν η ονομαστική τους ισχύς είναι 200-250W τότε  στην ανεμογεννήτρια δεν θα πρέπει να περιμένει κάποιος περισσότερα απο  40-50W
 τι είναι λίγα;
 για μια κατασκευή που γυρίζει άνετα με ελάχιστο  αέρα και μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος με 2-3 μέρες δουλειάς;;
 έγραψα ξανά πως εαν δεν σας αρέσει μην το  φτιάξετε.

 2) αυτό το θέμα διαφέρει απο άλλα στο ότι δείχνει  το πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι της δοκιμής της απόδοσης του δυναμό μέσα στο  εργαστήριο, γυρίζοντας το με εναλλακτικό τρόπο. δείχνει περιστροφή με μοτέρ DC  και την κατανάλωση του.
 δείχνει και περιστροφή με τρυπάνι χειρός αλλά αυτό  μπορεί να μας το δείξει καλύτερα ο Πέτρος Κυριακίδης που τον προσκάλεσα να  δείξει εδω την δουλειά του.

 3) δίνει την ευκαιρία σε όσους θέλουν να ανοίξουν  τα μάτια των αόματων.
 ξέρετε πως ο Γ.Χανιωτάκης βγάζει χρήματα απο τις  προβολές των βιντεο του και απο τις πωλήσεις ανεμογεννητριων που κατασκευάζει  και τοποθετεί; αυτός ξέρει αυτά που θέλετε ή που δεν θέλετε να  μάθετε.

 είναι πιθανό να εμπνευστεί κάποιος άνεργος και να  κάνει το ίδιο, δηλαδή να κατασκευάζει ανεμογεννήτριες με stepper motor και να  τις πουλα στο δίκτυο, στο ebay και αλλού..

 4) αυτό το θέμα ενημερώνει όλους όσους δεν έχουν  διαβάσει ή δεν θέλουν να διαβάσουν φυσική πως θα αποτύχουν.
 αυτό δεν είναι αρνητική ενέργεια ούτε κακία, είναι  συνέπεια που απορρέει της αιτίας.

 5) νομίζω πως αυτό το θέμα έχει ενδιαφέρον για  κάποιους, ενδιαφέρει και εμένα

 6) μπορείτε πάντα να κάνετε τις σωστές ερωτήσεις  στους σωστούς ανθρώπους, δηλαδή σε αυτούς που πωλούν τέτοιες κατασκευές και  εξαρτήματα όπως http://www.windgenkits.com/

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 2) αυτό το θέμα διαφέρει απο άλλα στο ότι δείχνει το πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι της δοκιμής της απόδοσης του δυναμό μέσα στο εργαστήριο, γυρίζοντας το με εναλλακτικό τρόπο. δείχνει περιστροφή με μοτέρ DC και την κατανάλωση του.
> δείχνει και περιστροφή με τρυπάνι χειρός αλλά αυτό μπορεί να μας το δείξει καλύτερα ο Πέτρος Κυριακίδης που τον προσκάλεσα να δείξει εδω την δουλειά του.



Να διορθώσουμε κάτι ,  είμαι κατώτερος όλων και το εννοώ , ολοκληρωμένη ανεμογεννήτρια δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ (εκτός μιας που ήταν με πηνιοφόρο από μηχανάκι και τα έτοιμα πτερύγια της Air-X) . και πάντα κάνω κατασκευές τύπου "που πα ρε Καραμήτρο" και μου αρέσει και δεν το μετανιώνω.
έχω αναζητήσει πληροφορίες παντού , και όσες βρήκα ήταν αινιγματικές , και όχι πλήρεις .
Πληροφορίες εννοώ στο γενικό σύνολο των πάντων δηλαδή ... άλλη κατηγορία το να φτιάξεις ένα δυναμό / άλλη κατηγορία να φτιάξεις πτερύγια οριζοντίου άξονα/ άλλη κατηγορία τα καθέτου άξονα / άλλη κατηγορία στον υπολογισμό και συνδυασμό μοτέρ + πτερυγίων / άλλη κατηγορία στο τι ηλεκτρονικά θα χρειαστείς (ρυθμιστές φόρτισης και αποδεκτά όρια αυτών) ./ και και και . Είναι ένα σύνολο διαφορετικών ειδικοτήτων. 

Ότι κάνω το κάνω "αναρχικά" και μη έχοντας βοήθεια από κανέναν. Ξεκίνησα από ένα απλό δυναμό αυτοκινήτου , του έβγαλα τα εντόσθια για να το εξετάσω πως δουλεύει / πως έχει τους μαγνήτες (ηλεκτρομαγνήτες ) / πως έχει την περιέλιξη / σε τι διαφέρει ο ένας δυναμός με κάποιον άλλον κτλ κτλ 

Αρχικά με ενδιέφερε πως να φτιάξω πρώτα ένα "μοτέρ" , και αφού κάνω το μοτέρ και όποιες άλλες "αστοχίες" (όπως ανεμογεννήτρια με πηνιοφόρο) οι συνεχείς παρατηρήσεις σε οδηγούν σε κάποια συμπεράσματα . Στο τι πρέπει να αλλάξεις σε κάτι που έκανες προηγουμένως και απέτυχε είτε ως προς το μοτέρ / και ως προς τα πτερύγια / και συνδυασμούς αυτών. Είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν θα τα επαναλάβεις . 

Για τον κ. Χανιωτάκη δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι , δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θέλει να μας δείξει . Αρχικά λέτε "εναλλακτική " ανεμογεννήτρια . Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα με το νόημα της λέξης "εναλλακτική" (το κατάλαβα ως προς αυτό που λέτε "υδροστρόβιλος" / "αέρας" / κτλ ) και ναι είναι εναλλακτικά . Αλλά το DC μοτέρ (αντί π.χ. νερού / υδροστρόβιλου) θα το δεχτώ σαν "δωρεάν" φυσικό "προιόν" όπως είναι ο άνεμος? (αν αυτό υπονοούσε ο κ.Χανιωτάκης θα το δεχτώ αμέσως ) δηλαδή απλά αντικατάσταση του αέρα με ένα μοτέρ και απλούστατα για να μας δείξει το άλλο μοτέρ (γεννήτρια ) πόσο παράγει σε έργο (που δεν έχει σχέση με το μοτέρ ώθησης και αντικατάστασης του αέρα ή κάποια σύγκριση απόδοσης του ενός με του άλλου )
Αν κάνουμε δηλαδή το ίδιο πείραμα στην παρακάτω ρόδα ποδηλάτου (την περιστρέφω με κάποιο μοτέρ) και μου ανάβει με κάποια απλά πηνία ένα σποτάκι με 16 λεντ . (ή κατά επέκταση της περιφέρειας της ρόδας που μπορεί να δεχτεί και 36 πηνία + 36 σποτάκια παρομοίως θα το θεωρήσω επιτυχία?)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sTT...ature=youtu.be

Το παρακάτω βίντεο όταν ήμουν βαθιά άρρωστος (το 2006)  και έφτιαχνα πράγματα που μόνο κινητά τηλέφωνα φόρτιζαν .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdPa...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αυτό το έχετε δει; 

https://www.engineeringforchange.org...pmg_manual.pdf


και αυτό επίσης;

https://www.engineeringforchange.org...ture_guide.pdf

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Γιώργο (για τα παραπάνω λινκ και τον τύπο ανεμογεννήτριας που προτείνεις).
Ας το αναλύσουμε λίγο και σου κάνω μια ερώτηση για να μου απαντήσεις . Αν βλέπω καλά στα παραπάνω λινκ που έδειξες (το 1ο) το διάβασα περίπου στο τέλος λέει ότι αποδίδει κάπου 100 με 200W?  Απάντησε μου για να συνεχίσω.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Φίλε Γιώργο (για τα παραπάνω λινκ και τον τύπο ανεμογεννήτριας που προτείνεις).
> Ας το αναλύσουμε λίγο και σου κάνω μια ερώτηση για να μου απαντήσεις . Αν βλέπω καλά στα παραπάνω λινκ που έδειξες (το 1ο) το διάβασα περίπου στο τέλος λέει ότι αποδίδει κάπου 100 με 200W?  Απάντησε μου για να συνεχίσω.



Στις 420 στροφές/λεπτό αποδίδει 180W. Κάπου στην 4 - 5 σελίδα έχει και γράφημα με την απόδοση της γεννήτριας σε ισχύ σε συνάρτηση με της στροφές της.



Πέτρο, βγαίνω εκτός. Τα λέμε αργότερα.

----------

Spark (14-03-15)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στις 420 στροφές/λεπτό αποδίδει 180W. Κάπου στην 4 - 5 σελίδα έχει και γράφημα με την απόδοση της γεννήτριας σε ισχύ σε συνάρτηση με της στροφές της.  Πέτρο, βγαίνω εκτός. Τα λέμε αργότερα.



Απάντα όποτε μπορείς (δεν μας κυνηγάει η ΧΑ ) :Lol: 

Ο στόχος της ερώτησης μου ήταν αλλού . (ευχαριστώ που επιβεβαίωσες την απόδοση στις εκάστοτε στροφές κτλ)
Όμως ....
1) Το σύνολο των μαγνητών που χρησιμοποιεί 16 μαγνήτες ? (είτε σε όγκο είτε σε κόστος )
2) Το "σιδηρόπραμα" (σιδηροκατασκευές) 
3) Αρπακόλλες  (ρητίνες χοντρά ρουλεμάν / δίσκοι / μουαγιέ? κτλ ) μην τα αναφέρω όλα γιατί ζαλίστηκα ήδη .

Και εγώ σου ζητήσω μόνο τους 4 μαγνήτες από το παραπάνω λινκ (σε όγκο / κόστος κτλ) σου χαρίζω και τις ρητίνες και τα σίδερα και τον παραπάνω χαλκό (χαλκόσυρμα περιέλιξης ) από όσα πηνία χρησιμοποιεί αυτό που προτείνεις , εγώ θέλω μόνο τα 4 πηνία .

και σου φτιάχνω αυτό το μοτέρ . (το μοτέρ από μάντρα ανακύκλωσης / καμένο / και αγορά 3 ευρώ) + 2 ρουλεμάν 5 ευρώ= 8 ευρώ.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post698077

Για πες σε ποιο μοτέρ  θα επέλεγες να πας ως συμφερότερο και γιατί? (είτε από πλευράς κόστους του συνόλου υλικών είτε από πλευράς ευκολίας όσο αφορά μόνο κατασκευή του μοτέρ )

By Hugh Piggot  :Thumbdown: 

By Kiriakidis  :Thumbup:  :Lol:  (Άσε τα Αμερικανάκια να λένε ... αυτοί ακόμα σε δέντρα σκαρφαλώνουν)

----------


## Fixxxer

Βλεπω οτι ολοι γραφουν για Watt,Volts και Αmpere ξεχνανε ομως να μετρησουν τα Hz και με 500 στροφες/λεπτο για να βγαλεις 50Hz πρεπει η γεννητρια να εχει 12 πολους...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ένα τέτοιο μοτέρ (σε πολύ λιγότερες στροφές ) πόσα H/z βγάζει? (περίπου ρωτάω)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-_VQ4gIMNw
Αναφέρεσαι σε τι? σε απευθείας εκμετάλλευση? δηλαδή το εναλλασσόμενο όταν το κάνουμε συνεχές μετά από γέφυρες ανόρθωσης παίζει ρόλο?

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Και εγώ σου ζητήσω μόνο τους 4 μαγνήτες από το παραπάνω λινκ (σε όγκο / κόστος κτλ) σου χαρίζω και τις ρητίνες και τα σίδερα και τον παραπάνω χαλκό (χαλκόσυρμα περιέλιξης ) από όσα πηνία χρησιμοποιεί αυτό που προτείνεις , εγώ θέλω μόνο τα 4 πηνία .



Πέτρο, δεν ξέρω πολλά απο γεννήτριες και κινητήρες, όμως θυμάμαι ότι η  ΗΕΔ (ηλεκτρεγερτική δύναμη) μιας γενήτριας είναι ίση με την μαγνητική ροή του πεδίου, επί τη συχνότα περιστροφής, επί τον αριθμό των πηνίων (*ΗΕΔ = Φο * ν * Ν*). Όταν η κατασκευή που σου έδειξα με 8 πηνία και 16 μαγνήτες βγάζει 180 W στις 420 στροφές, εσύ άν υποθέσουμε ότι χρησιμοποιείς 4 όμοια πηνία και 4 όμοιους μαγνήτες, θα χρειάζεσαι 8 φορές περισσότερες στροφές για να βγάλεις την ίδια ισχύ, δηλαδή 3.360. 
Ανεμοκινητήρας που να πιάνει τέτοιες στροφές δεν υπάρχει, άρα θα βάλεις μειωτήρα, αξάνοντας όμως το κόστος, τη δυσκολία κατασκευής, και το κυριώτερο τη ροπή εκκίνησης.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συμφωνώ με τον παραπάνω τύπο , δεν με κατάλαβες όμως στο παρακάτω




> εσύ άν υποθέσουμε ότι χρησιμοποιείς 4 όμοια πηνία και 4 όμοιους μαγνήτες, θα χρειάζεσαι 8 φορές περισσότερες στροφές



Εννοούσα στον ίδιο όγκο και όχι τους ίδιους μαγνήτες του λινκ (δες το παρακάτω βίντεο για να δεις τι εννοώ)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ivLHXCz0I





> για να βγάλεις την ίδια ισχύ, δηλαδή 3.360.



1 Μοτεράκι (σπιρτόκουτο) αν το γυρίσω με 10000 στροφές θα μου ανάψει ένα λεντ
Αν γυρίσω λίγες στροφές ένα μοτέρ σαν του βίντεο παραπάνω είναι το ίδιο?

Και κάτι άσχετο (ερώτηση από μένα προς άλλους που ξέρουν) στο παραπάνω βίντεο από το 1:30 λεπτό και μετά μας εξηγεί πως πέρασε τα πηνία , και ως φαίνεται τα δείχνει με μονοκόμματα και στρόγγυλα πηνία . 
Όμως εγώ το έκανα με την ίδια περιέλιξη που έχουν τα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου (συγχωρέστε με για την ορολογία) σε σχήμα U ή ζιγκ ζαγκ . Δείχνει να είναι το ίδιο πράμα ... αλλά μου φαίνεται κάπως ...
Μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κάποιος τι διαφορά έχουν αυτά τα 2 ? (στυλ περιέλιξης)

----------


## Spark

> 1 Μοτεράκι (σπιρτόκουτο) αν το γυρίσω με 10000 στροφές θα μου ανάψει ένα λεντ
> Αν γυρίσω λίγες στροφές ένα μοτέρ σαν του βίντεο παραπάνω είναι το ίδιο?
> 
> Και κάτι άσχετο (ερώτηση από μένα προς άλλους που ξέρουν) στο παραπάνω βίντεο από το 1:30 λεπτό και μετά μας εξηγεί πως πέρασε τα πηνία , και ως φαίνεται τα δείχνει με μονοκόμματα και στρόγγυλα πηνία . 
> Όμως εγώ το έκανα με την ίδια περιέλιξη που έχουν τα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου (συγχωρέστε με για την ορολογία) σε σχήμα U ή ζιγκ ζαγκ . Δείχνει να είναι το ίδιο πράμα ... αλλά μου φαίνεται κάπως ...
> Μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κάποιος τι διαφορά έχουν αυτά τα 2 ? (στυλ περιέλιξης)



για σπιρτόκουτο δεν ξέρω αλλα αγόρασα απο την λαϊκη αγορα ένα φακό για μόλις 1ε που χωράει στην παλάμη μου, έχει μοχλό που όταν το πιέζω με τα δάχτυλα γυρνά το μοτέρ που έχει εσωτερικά, φορτίζει την μπαταρία λιθίου και ανάβει 3 led 0.5W το καθε ένα.

ειδα τον ρωσο στο βιντεο μετα το 1:40 δείχνει να πιάνει με το σύρμα 3 πόλους στον στάτορα. δεν ξέρω ρωσικα αλλά πιθανόν να πειραματίζεται. συνδεσου στο youtube και κανε του ερώτηση στα ρωσικά με μετάφραση...

----------


## SV1JRT

.

*Η ημιμάθεια χείρων εστί της αμαθείας*


.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και ανάβει 3 led 0.5W το καθε ένα.



 Τα led τα συνηθισμένα τα ήξερα για 30 - 50mA




> ειδα τον ρωσο στο βιντεο μετα το 1:40 δείχνει να πιάνει με το σύρμα 3 πόλους στον στάτορα.



Έτσι είναι αλλά εγώ αντί για 3 πόλους όπως το ονομάζεις εσύ εγώ το ονομάζω κάθε 4ο κανάλι  (για το πέρασμα του σύρματος για να προκύψουν τα 3 μεσαία "πόλοι" που λες εσύ. Αλλά εγώ θεωρώ τους 3 αυτούς πόλους έναν και ενιαίο (δεν ξέρω αν με έπιασες ) επειδή το πηνίο δεν είναι ξεχωριστό σε κάθε έναν πόλο αλλά σαν ενιαίο μεταξύ τα 4 κανάλια και τους 3 μεσαίους πόλους.

Οι 3 μεσαίοι πόλοι , είναι η περιοχή που "πατάει " η κάθε σειρά μαγνητών σε N - S - N αλληλουχία κτλ. 




> κανε του ερώτηση στα ρωσικά με μετάφραση.



Εκείνος να μου κάνει ερώτηση στα Ελληνικά !! :W00t:  Από τον Hugh Piggot δεν δέχομαι ερωτήσεις.

----------


## Spark

το έδειξα στο ποστ#1, έβαλα τίτλο "Εναλλακτική Λειτουργία Ανεμογεννήτριας",

ο σωτήρης σε κάθε ευκαιρία πετάγεται και με κόκκινα μεγάλα γράμματα μας βγάζει τα μάτια με τις σοφίες, 
σωτήρη σε παρακαλώ μην επαναληφθείς, καταλάβαμε τι θέλεις να πεις πως αυτά δεν λειτουργούν.

αλλά,, ένας μα ούτε ένας δεν παρατήρησε τα στοιχεία του βιντεο στο ποστ#1.

ο πέτρος έγραψε πως με πειραγμένα όργανα ο κάθε ένας δείχνει ότι θέλει και μπορει να έχει δίκιο.

τι είναι όμως αυτό που θέλει ο κάθε ένας; είναι χρήματα απο τις προβολές και τις πωλήσεις, είναι αυτοπροβολή, είναι να προσπαθει να ανοίξει τα μάτια των άλλων; εαν είναι και αυτός τυφλός όπως και οι άλλοι;
εαν δεν συμβαίνει τιποτα απο όλα αυτα και είναι μια παρουσίαση με κάποιο ποσοστό αλήθειας;;
 εννοείται πως γνωρίζουμε τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής και δεν μας πείθουν με τα τρικ.

σε αυτο το νεο βίντεο θα δούμε ξανά επάνω στον παγκο με πολλά όργανα (οι κακόπιστοι θα πουν ότι ειναι πειραγμένα),
τι συμβαίνει όταν περιστρέφουμε δυναμό μικρής ανεμογεννήτριας με μοτέρ DC.
υπολογισμοί και μετά θα ακολουθήσουν διαλογισμοί και πιθανόν παραλογισμοί, θα έχει ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## lepouras

ορε Σπύρο τη δεν καταλαβαίνεις? μετρά την *ένταση* στην *είσοδο* του μετασχηματιστή(μετασχηματιστής 12\230) που τροφοδοτείτε από την γεννήτρια. στην ΕΙΣΟΔΟ........ και την *τάση* την μετρά *έξοδο* του μετασχηματιστή. στην ΕΞΟΔΟ. 
ποιο είναι το καταπληκτικό που κάνει? ξοδεύει 0.4Α και 30 βολτ και παίρνει 18 βολτ?(για να παίρνει στην έξοδο 310 βολτ κάπου εκεί είναι η είσοδος)  και 0.2Α

ξόδεψε 12 βατ και πήρε 9 βατ?
πες μας ποιο είναι το  καταπληκτικό? ποιος μίλησε για πειραγμένα όργανα?.

----------


## Spark

εδω σε θέλω, να δεις τι λάμπα είναι αυτή που ανάβει 15W με 300V κ 113hz.
δεν μου φαίνεται άσχημο..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> εδω σε θέλω, να δεις τι λάμπα είναι αυτή που ανάβει 15W με 300V κ 113hz.
> δεν μου φαίνεται άσχημο..



Δηλαδή εγώ που άναψα ένα σομπάκι με 3 λάμπες χαλαζία (400W έκαστη) , και που το γύριζα με τρυπάνι των 500W στο τεστ με αναμμένη την 1 λάμπα είχα πράγματι 400W?  ή όταν άναψα τις 2 είχα 800W?
Στην πραγματικότητα δεν άναψα περισσότερο από 400W λάμπα (κάτι λιγότερο από 300 ήταν) ... και κυρίως το τρυπάνι δεν λειτούργησε με την ονομαστική ισχύ του .

Δοκίμασε π.χ. να ανάψεις 12V σποτάκι με 16 led . Αν το τροφοδοτήσεις και με 9V δεν θα πάρεις χαμπάρι ότι το σποτάκι άναψε με 9V και όχι με 12V.

----------


## Spark

πετρο έχεις κάνει δυνατή γεννήτρια γι αυτό σε κάλεσα εδω. το βιντεο σου με λάμπα αλογόνου 400W στο φουλ και 2 λαμπες με λιγότερη ενταση, ειναι σπουδαιο





διοτι πιστευω πως γεννητρια που μπορει να αναψει μια λαμπα αλογονου 400W ειναι πετυχημενη.

θα ηθελα πολυ να δω την γεννητρια σου να γυρίζει με διαφορετικό τρόπο απ ότι το τρυπανι, και στο μυαλό μου έρχονται τα flywheels που χρησιμοποιούνται για να διατηρούν μια αρχική περιστροφική ενέργεια.
εννοείται πως θα γυρίζεις το δίσκο αρχικά με το χέρι και στη συνέχεια με επαγωγικό μοτέρ από air-condition με κατανάλωση 150-200W. αυτό θα ήταν βελτίωση, διοτι το τρυπάνι και περισσότερη ενέργεια τραβα αρχικά απο 500W και δεν μπορεί να λειτουργει συνεχως με αυτό τον τρόπο, θα καει..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55863

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> πετρο έχεις κάνει δυνατή γεννήτρια γι αυτό σε κάλεσα εδω. το βιντεο σου με λάμπα αλογόνου 400W στο φουλ και 2 λαμπες με λιγότερη ενταση, ειναι σπουδαιο



Δεν είναι καθόλου σπουδαίο , απλά από κωλοφαρδία έκανα ένα πρότυπο υδροστρόβιλου ή Low rpm motor. Το σπουδαίο είναι ότι σε σύγκριση από *πλευράς κόστους* με το μοτέρ του Link (για Hugh Piggot) To μοτέρ του Piggot απλά είναι πιο κατάλληλο για ανεμογεννήτρια όπου μπορεί να ξεκινά και με χαμηλούς ανέμους ενώ το δικό μου όχι (εκτός και βάλω πτερύγια αλευρόμυλου)

Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι για το "κοντράρισμα" ενός μοτέρ , ένας από αυτούς είναι το φορτίο που ζητάς να πάρεις / άλλος λόγος είναι η συσχέτιση μαγνητών σε ισχύ σε συνδυασμό με την διάμετρο της περιέλιξης / άλλος είναι το τι πάχος έχει ο στάτης ρότορας , αλλιώς "ζορίζεται " ένα μοτέρ με πάχος 6cm και αλλιώς με πάχος 1cm / η ταχύτητα περιστροφής των πτερυγίων είναι άλλος παράγοντας απόδοσης , όλα αυτά μαζί είναι ένα καλό "ζύγισμα" . Αυτά έχουν καταγραφεί και τεκμηριωθεί σε βιβλιοδεσίες με τύπους θεωρίας και υπολογισμών . Κάτι που εμείς οι ερασιτέχνες δεν έχουμε και τον χρόνο να το πράξουμε με άνεση. Οπότε ακολουθούμε τον δρόμο του τυφλοπόντικα και της κωλοφαρδίας.

----------


## SV1JRT

> το έδειξα στο ποστ#1, έβαλα τίτλο "Εναλλακτική Λειτουργία Ανεμογεννήτριας",
> 
> *ο σωτήρης σε κάθε ευκαιρία πετάγεται και με κόκκινα μεγάλα γράμματα μας βγάζει τα μάτια με τις σοφίες, 
> σωτήρη σε παρακαλώ μην επαναληφθείς, καταλάβαμε τι θέλεις να πεις πως αυτά δεν λειτουργούν.*
> 
> αλλά,, ένας μα ούτε ένας δεν παρατήρησε τα στοιχεία του βιντεο στο ποστ#1.



Βρέ Σπύρο, δεν έχω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ εναντίον σου.
Ισα - ισα, προσπαθώ να σε βοηθήσω. Θέλω να σου δείξω τα λάθη ώστε να τα διορθώσεις και να φτιάξεις κάτι καλύτερο.
Το ίδιο προσπαθούν και αρκετοί άλλοι συν-φορουμίτες που σου γράφουν, αλλά ΔΕΝ τούς ακούς.....
Δεν θέλουμε να το παίξουμε έξυπνοι ούτε έχουμε να κερδίσουμε τίποτα από την επιτυχία ή την αποτυχία σου.

.

----------


## Spark

> Βρέ Σπύρο, δεν έχω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ εναντίον σου.
> Ισα - ισα, προσπαθώ να σε βοηθήσω. Θέλω να σου δείξω τα λάθη ώστε να τα διορθώσεις και να φτιάξεις κάτι καλύτερο.



το πιστεύω φιλε σωτήρη, άλλωστε εμείς έχουμε βρεθεί και έχουμε πιεί ένα ουζάκι μαζί στο μικρολίμανο (*αυτό μην το σχολιάσεις-ειναι παλαια ανάμνηση*),, μην γινει θέμα και αρχίσουν όλοι να ρωτάνε τι και που...

σε αυτό το θέμα είναι αρκετοί χομπίστες που ενδιαφέρονται, θέλουν να φτιάξουν ή έχουν φτιάξει κάτι.
ειναι και αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται να βελτιώσουν ή να προσπαθήσουν να γυρίζουν δυναμό εναλλακτικά.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55865

γούστο μας είναι και θα το κάνουμε, άσχετα εαν κάποιοι λένε πως δεν έχουμε όφελος. ξερεις στις κατασκευές περισσότερο πληρώνεις απο το να το πάρεις έτοιμο,, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον...

+

Πέτρο φαινεται να μην είσαι ευχαριστημένος απο την δυναμική που χρειάζεται η γεννήτρια σου για να γυρίσει, θα ήθελες να γυρίζει πιο εύκολα παρά να ανάβει λαμπα αλογόνου στο φουλ.
Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι οι μαγνητες σου ειναι πολύ δυνατοι και κοντράρουν μαγνητικά στον στάτορα, με αποτέλεσμα να γυρίζει δυσκολα και να σε προβληματίζει που να βρεις κατάλληλη έλικα.

Εαν θες να το κάνεις να γυρίζει πιο εύκολα και να μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί με λογικού μεγέθους έλικα (όχι ανεμόμυλο),
τότε θα πρέπει να μεγαλώσεις το διάστημα ανάμεσα στον ρότορα και στον στάτη.
μια ιδεα είναι να τροχίσεις τον στάτη 2 χιλιοστα για να μην πειράξεις τον ρότορα.
έτσι θα μπορει να γυρίζει πιο άνετα αλλά θα παράγει και λιγότερο ηλεκτρισμό

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέτρο φαινεται να μην είσαι ευχαριστημένος απο την δυναμική που χρειάζεται η γεννήτρια σου για να γυρίσει, θα ήθελες να γυρίζει πιο εύκολα παρά να ανάβει λαμπα αλογόνου στο φουλ.
> Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι οι μαγνητες σου ειναι πολύ δυνατοι και κοντράρουν μαγνητικά στον στάτορα, με αποτέλεσμα να γυρίζει δυσκολα και να σε προβληματίζει που να βρεις κατάλληλη έλικα.
> 
> Εαν θες να το κάνεις να γυρίζει πιο εύκολα και να μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί με λογικού μεγέθους έλικα (όχι ανεμόμυλο),
> τότε θα πρέπει να μεγαλώσεις το διάστημα ανάμεσα στον ρότορα και στον στάτη.
> μια ιδεα είναι να τροχίσεις τον στάτη 2 χιλιοστα για να μην πειράξεις τον ρότορα.
> έτσι θα μπορει να γυρίζει πιο άνετα αλλά θα παράγει και λιγότερο ηλεκτρισμό



Δεν βαριέσαι μια χαρά είναι όπως έχει αν το θέλεις για 12V








> _μια ιδεα είναι να τροχίσεις τον στάτη 2 χιλιοστα για να μην πειράξεις τον ρότορα._



Προτιμότερο να αφαιρέσεις μαγνήτες παρά να απομακρυνθείς από στάτη / ρότορα. Ή να βάλεις ασθενέστερους.





> έτσι θα μπορει να γυρίζει πιο άνετα αλλά θα παράγει και λιγότερο ηλεκτρισμό



Έχω άλλη άποψη γιαυτό , μπορεί ναι μεν με ασθενέστερους μαγνήτες να μειώσω την μαγνητική ροή , αλλά αυτό θα μου δώσει την ευκαιρία να γυρίσει και πιο εύκολα , ...  μην ξεχνάμε όμως , ότι αν αυξηθούν οι στροφές θα παίξει ρόλο ο άλλος παράγοντας που είναι η ταχύτητα , και ίσως να έχω πάλι την ίδια ισχύ , (λέω ίσως δεν το έχω αποδείξει κιόλας ) . Σίγουρα θα χάσει ένα μικρό ποσοστό ισχύος αλλά με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα κερδίσω + ένα πλεονέκτημα στην άνεση στο γύρισμα.





> σε αυτό το θέμα είναι αρκετοί χομπίστες που ενδιαφέρονται, θέλουν να φτιάξουν ή έχουν φτιάξει κάτι.
> ειναι και αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται να βελτιώσουν ή να προσπαθήσουν να γυρίζουν δυναμό εναλλακτικά.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo_mP18IXMo  :Rolleyes: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYoco8GjASI  :Tongue2:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg5.jpg6.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

7.jpg8.jpg9.jpg10.jpg11.jpg12.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πάω να φτιάξω μερικά ακόμη  :Bye: 
Κινητήρες.JPG

----------


## Spark

πέτρο ανοιξα το δικό μου δυναμό για συντήρηση (βελτίωση και λίπανση) έβγαλα μερικές φωτό.
διαπίστωσα πως οι στάτορες απο τα μοτέρ των κλιματιστικών που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ και ο Γ.Χανιωτάκης είναι τυλιγμένα απο τον κατασκευαστή με τον τρόπο που έδειξες στο βιντεο με τον ρώσο, δηλαδη καθε πηνίο ανάμεσα σε 3 πόλους.
δεν ειναι τυχαίο πως και οι 2 στάτορες που έχω είναι με τον ίδιο τρόπο κατασκευασμένοι.
εγω δεν άλλαξα την περιέλιξη διότι αυτά το μοτέρ είναι μικρότερα σε μέγεθος απο το δικό σου και δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για DC έξοδο.
κατάλαβα όμως πως οι κατασκευαστές έχουν αυτή την πλέξη των πηνίων για να εχουν τα πηνία μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος (αφου το καθε πηνίο μπαίνει σε 3 πολους). όμως αυτα τα μοτέρ ειναι σχεδιασμένα για εναλλασόμενο και η κατανομή του μαγνητικού πεδίου μαλλον θα είναι πιο σωστή με αυτή την πλέξη.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55930Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55931

και οι μαγνήτες μου δεν είναι δυνατοί, δεν τους αγόρασα, τους εβγαλα απο βεντιλατερ αυτοκινήτου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πολύ καλό . στείλε μου τον ρότορα σου να σου βάλω νεοδυμιου για να πετάει σπίθες .




> κατάλαβα όμως πως οι κατασκευαστές έχουν αυτή την πλέξη των πηνίων για να εχουν τα πηνία μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος (αφου το καθε πηνίο μπαίνει σε 3 πολους).



Είμαι άσχετος με αυτά ,αλλά ας πω 2 γνώμες , (και όποιος ξέρει περισσότερα ας με διορθώσει) . 
Έχεις δίκιο ότι έχουν αυτήν την πλέξη για να έχουν πηνία μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους . Πιστεύω όμως ότι δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. παίζει ρόλο εκτός το μέγεθος και το "βήμα" κάθε πηνίου (εσένα το έχει ανά 3 "πόλους " όπως το λες ) αλλά αυτό δεν είναι απαγορευτικό (κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα) να έχεις και 2 πόλους με τα αντίστοιχα σε μέγεθος πηνία ή και έναν πόλο όταν θέλεις να βάλεις 1 φάση μόνο ) στο δικό σου από ότι κατάλαβα είναι 2 φάσεις ξεχωριστές . 6 πολο και εξ ου και οι 6 μαγνήτες ανά πηνίο/φάση .
Ένας άλλος λόγος που αφήνουν ανά 3 "πόλους" (όταν κάνεις τριφασική περιέλιξη ) είναι ότι μόνο με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορέσουν να μπουν οι 3 φάσεις διαδοχικά η μία μετά την άλλη και υπό την κατάλληλη γωνία .

Ένα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου έχει 36 κανάλια (το δικό σου έχει 24 ) (το δικό μου έχει 48 ) και αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο . Εσύ με τα 24 κανάλια όταν το γυρίσεις το μοτέρ σου 1 στροφή θα πάρεις λόγω 6 πολου , 6 παλμούς +/- (από τον κάθε μαγνήτη που περνάει από το κάθε πηνίο) . Ενώ το 48 κάναλο έχει 16 πόλους θα πάρω 16 παλμούς +/- (από τον κάθε μαγνήτη σε 1 στροφή) και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό , εσύ έχεις 2 τυλίγματα (2 φάσεις) (ενώ εγώ 3 φάσεις ). Όλα αυτά δεν είναι ασήμαντες λεπτομέρειες. 
Ψάξε για μοτέρ που έχουν περισσότερα κανάλια και κάνε το ίδιο . Ακόμη και η ακτίνα απόστασης από το κέντρο του άξονα του μοτέρ μέχρι  τον στάτορα όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι αυτή η ακτίνα , εννοείται θα κινηθούν οι μαγνήτες με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (ανά 1 στροφή) ανάμεσα από τα πηνία του στάτη. Αν διαλέξεις ρότορα με μεγαλύτερο πάχος ή μάκρος θα έχεις τις ανάλογες βελτιώσεις (αυτονόητα πηγαίνουμε σε μεγαλύτερου όγκου μοτέρ).

----------


## Spark

οχι φίλε δεν θέλω να βγαζει σπίθες το δυναμό μου  διότι αυτό θα σημαίνει πως θα γυρίζει δύσκολα και μετά θα τραβιέμαι να βρω έλικα  ανεμόμυλου για το γυρίσω.

 και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. η άποψη μου είναι πως δεν  ανταλάσσω κοτόπουλα με μαγνήτες. δηλαδή εαν ο κάθε μαγνήτης νεοδυμιου κοστίζει  περιπου όσο ένα κοτόπουλο τότε προτιμάω να φάω τα κοτόπουλα παρά να αγοράσω  μαγνήτες για το κέφι.


 είναι άλλο το να χρησιμοποιείς υλικά που έχεις και  μπορεις να βρεις εύκολα και άλλο να πληρώνεις σωρό λεφτα για μαγνήτες  νεοδυμιου.
 οι μαγνήτες σου πόσο σου κόστισαν σε  ευρώ;
 νομίζεις πως θα πάρεις πίσω αυτά τα χρήματα  κάποτε;;

 ασε το να πάει, επένδυση της πλάκας είναι. αυτοί  που αγοράζουν ανεμογεννήτριες και φωτοβολταϊκα πεθαίνουν πριν να αποσβέσουν την  αξία των υλικών. ασε που καταστρέφονται τα υλικά απο διάφορες  αιτίες.

 να πουμε κάτι άλλο, ξέρεις τον κανόνα του Λενζ;
 τι σχέση έχει ο κανόνας του Λενζ με τα δυναμό και  τα επαγωγικά μοτέρ;;
 αυτό είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον για  συζήτηση

----------


## Spark

άλλο ενα βιντεο με δυναμο 40W που το γυρίζει με DC motor και ανάβει λάμπα πυράκτωσης 18W.
αυτή την φορά με τοποθέτηση μαγνητων για ενίσχυση του μοτέρ έχει αυτά τα αποτελέσματα.
απο τις ενδείξεις των οργάνων φαινεται ενδιαφέρουσα μετατροπή ενέργειας.





η δική μου άποψη είναι πως κάνει το ίδιο που έκανα και εγώ με το mini kapanadze resonator που όμως δεν χρειάζεται μοτέρ-δυναμό-μαγνήτες. έτσι καταλήγω πως αυτό το σύστημα δεν είναι ανώτερο
 απο αυτό

εχει όμως ενδιαφέρον για αυτούς που έχουν μαγνητική αγάπη...

----------


## Spark

> Σπύρο, ΠΩΣ θεωρείς πετυχημένη αυτήν την κατασκευή ??
> Σ' αυτό το κατασκεύασμα, πρέπει να περάσει ανεμοστρόβιλος κατηγορίας 5 από πάνω του για να ανάψει μια λάμπα !!
> Με τις 20 -30 RPM που είδα να γυρίζει στο βίντεο, ούτε λεντάκι δεν ανάβει....
> 
> .



για τα βιντεο του ποστ#3 και ποστ#5 οπου φαίνεται η κατασκευή της ανεμογεννήτριας καθετου άξονα και φαίνεται η ανεμογεννήτρια τοποθετημένη στην ταράτσα να γυρίζει.

ορίστε και οι μετρήσεις στο παρακάτω βιντεο, στο 2:40 φαινεται να γυρίζει με το χέρι το δυναμο που βγάζει 77 βολτ 
και στο 3:20 γυρίζει με το χέρι και βγάζει 4.7Α

----------


## Spark

σε αυτό το βιντεο μπορείτε να δείτε συνέντευξη με εναν εφευρετη κατασκευστή μαγνητικών μοτέρ
*Geoffrey S. Miller's GSM Tube Core* οπου ισχυρίζεται πως το κλειδί για επιτυχή συλλογή της μαγνητικής ενέργειας απο περιστρεφόμενους μαγνήτες όπως επαγωγικά μοτέρ, δυναμό, ανεμογεννητριες, είναι η τοποθέτηση αλουμινένιων σωλήνων μέσα στο πηνίο συλλέκτη.
τον ισχυρισμό αποδεικνύει στο ακόλουθο βιντεο. για συντομία δείτε το βιντεο απο το λεπτό 3:00 και μετά

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> σε αυτό το βιντεο μπορείτε να δείτε συνέντευξη με εναν εφευρετη κατασκευστή μαγνητικών μοτέρ
> *Geoffrey S. Miller's GSM Tube Core* 
> οπου ισχυρίζεται πως το κλειδί για επιτυχή συλλογή της μαγνητικής ενέργειας απο περιστρεφόμενους μαγνήτες όπως επαγωγικά μοτέρ, δυναμό, ανεμογεννητριες, είναι η τοποθέτηση αλουμινένιων σωλήνων μέσα στο πηνίο συλλέκτη.
> τον ισχυρισμό αποδεικνύει στο ακόλουθο βιντεο. για συντομία δείτε το βιντεο απο το λεπτό 3:00 και μετά



Αυτό που ισχυρίζεται ο "εφευρέτης" εγώ το είχα ισχυριστεί σε άλλο ποστ (με τεστ σε ρόδα ποδηλάτου όπου έβαζα ανάμεσα στο πηνίο απλή σιδερένια ράβδο και η απόδοση γινόταν σχεδόν 5 πλάσια , ) δεν είναι κάτι "εκπληκτικό" . 
Άλλωστε γιαυτό σε τέτοιες κατασκευές είναι απαραίτητο ο στάτης με τα πηνία να έχει εκείνες τις μεταλλικές "φέτες" που ενισχύουν την ροή του μαγνητικού πεδίου μέσα από το πηνίο κτλ κτλ 
Με το αλουμίνιο απλά δεν έχεις Χ 5 φορές απόδοση αλλά λιγότερο και το μόνο καλό που έχει το αλουμίνιο είναι ότι μετριάζει την κόντρα όταν γίνεται η παραγωγή ρεύματος , αλλά η απόδοση του είναι πολύ λιγότερη του κλασσικού σιδηροπυρήνα . 

Και κάτι άλλο ... αναφορικά με την ανεμογεννήτρια στο #5 . τι θα έλεγες για καλύτερη απόδοση αν τροποποιούσε τα πτερύγια όπως παρακάτω? (έστω και σε κάθετη διάταξη)



Αν συγκρίνουμε την ανεμογεννήτρια #5 με αυτήν του παραπάνω βίντεο θα λέγαμε ...
1) Η #5 ανεμογεννήτρια δέχεται μετωπικό άνεμο μόνο στην μια σειρά από τα 3 κάθετα πτερύγια και η άλλη μετωπική σειρά που έρχεται επιστρεφόμενη και κόντρα με τον άνεμο είναι - μείον στην απόδοση .
2) Του βίντεο δέχεται σε 2 σειρές πτερυγίων τον μετωπικό άνεμο και καμία αντίσταση στο επιστρεφόμενο κόντρα πτερύγιο . Επίσης με αυτήν την πατέντα μπορείς να την τροποποιήσεις εντός της χοάνης (οδηγού) όταν έχει δυνατό άνεμο να κλείνει η χοάνη . Απλά τέλειο ... εκτός του ότι είναι λίγο άγαρμπο ως προς το οπτικό πεδίο και design.
3) Η τοποθέτηση χοάνης αυξάνει την ροή αέρα σε μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια συλλογής 

Έπειτα και το παρακάτω βίντεο δείχνει ότι δεν πρόκειται για "αστεία " τροποποίηση . αλλά καλά μελετημένη.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOHIyEQwINU

----------


## Spark

καλημέρα πετρο. ότι ηταν να κάνω το έκανα, τι άλλο να κάνω βελτιώσεις; τις έκανα..
ας κάνει και κανας άλλος απο αυτους που έχουν "μαγνητικη αγάπη" και φτιάχνουν δυναμό.
εγω τελείωσα με αυτά, ειμαι ευχαριστημένος και απολαμβάνω στην καλύτερη 150W

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58332









εχω πολλα αλλα ενδιαφέροντα εκτος απο τις ανεμογεννήτριες. αυτη την εποχή δοκιμάζω
 την *MEG* που κατασκεύασα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πολύ καλά κάνεις και είσαι ο απόλυτος κυρίαρχος και δυνάστης των υποδουλωμένων σε σένα Δεητζίδων .... :Tongue2: 
Πολύ σωστή η απόφαση σου για προσανατολισμό σε καθέτου άξονα παρά σε οριζοντίου (όταν αναφερόμαστε σε ερασιτεχνικές και περιορισμένες μεθόδους από εμάς λόγω και ελλείψεων μέσων υλοποίησης ). Έχω βάλει στο πρόγραμμα να υλοποιήσω τα πτερύγια στο #61 , αλλά για αρχή σε μικρή κλίμακα για να δω εμπράγματα συμπεράσματα , προτού το κάνω σε μεγαλύτερο επίπεδο .

----------


## Spark

αυτός ειναι καλός  :Thumbup1:

----------

